# The Positve & Negative Side Of Dive Watches



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Not an indepth thesis i am afraid...just some pics of my 2 Bucherer Professional 500m Quartz Divers with reversed dials.










I have had the black dialled one for sometime..and it will be the last one out the box if i ever have to sell everything.

The full-lume dialled one, i picked up from David a while back....and shamefully i cannabilised it to repair the Breitling Sub i had...










Its languished in the bottom of the box for quite sometime..missing a stem, crown, and bezel insert..plus it ran somewhat erractically....

The gift of a bezel insert from David prompted me to have another go at it...and i succesfully got it running properly..

This still left the crown/stem problem...and with these early ESA/AS quartz movements obselete..finding the bits was proving difficult..up steps another friend....who took the watch and returned it complete....

My thanks to both David and Brian for their help and expertise......


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i like them both how old are they?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

ditchdiger said:


> i like them both how old are they?


Late 70's or very early 80's ...quartz movements are marked with both the ESA and AS shields...and i think ESA swallowed up AS in approx 78..


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Both look great. Full lume one though is the winner out of the two for me though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I agree, both nice, but that full lume is great.....

Ive never had a full lume dial before , its on my list to get 

( first dibs etc)

h34r:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Congratualtions, those are great divers. B) The cases look similar to other beefy vintage divers such as the Aquastar Benthos, Scubapro 500, Eterna Super Kontiki and a few other lesser known watches such as the Nautilus.


----------

